
Unit 731 - georgecmu
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unit_731
======
java-man
70% of human body is water. guess where do we know this from?

"... under the American occupation the members of Unit 731 and other
experimental units were allowed to go free."

"Shiro Ishii, as the chief of the unit, was granted war crime immunity from
the US occupation authorities, because of his provision of human
experimentation research materials to the US."

